# Binding risers/spacers...r they any good?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used 20mm diy risers...the issues with riser plates changing board flex pattern depends on the area of the plates...the palmer plates are bigger than the binding foot print...thus would tend to stiffen the areas under the bindings. I did mine to match the foot print of the binding...thus no effect of changing the flex pattern.

there are some pics in the boot faq sticky...click on my picassa link
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I've used 20mm diy risers...the issues with riser plates changing board flex pattern depends on the area of the plates...the palmer plates are bigger than the binding foot print...thus would tend to stiffen the areas under the bindings. I did mine to match the foot print of the binding...thus no effect of changing the flex pattern.
> 
> there are some pics in the boot faq sticky...click on my picassa link
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html



Nice job...those look really good. I was picturing 20mm looking way more awkward than that. Thanks for the input.


----------

